# ATT&T tracking tethering.



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

Att&t just sent aus a letter stating they noticed we are tethering and they would kill off our unlimited plan and move us to a tethering plan if we didn't cease and desist. Using foxfi, and hardly at all. Tethered enough to watch one netflix. Any Ideas


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe you should switch to AT&T


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

What? ^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

jamescarnahan said:


> *Att&t *just sent aus a letter stating they noticed we are tethering and they would kill off our unlimited plan and move us to a tethering plan if we didn't cease and desist. Using foxfi, and hardly at all. Tethered enough to watch one netflix. Any Ideas


This for the poster above. Here's an idea.. Pay for your tethering if you don't want to lose your unlimited. If not don't complain when you get your unlimited plan removed.


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

I use 160 gigs via verizon. Not usually this high but since I got the s3 I've surely used more because development and flashing along with both of these at work and or on the road many odd places. It surely adds up. I know for several years I only used couple gigs here and there but I plan on and have been trying to cut back. I do not tether. No need for me. But my data never caused issue. My ex did say they told her while she was going for upgrade that they never saw such high usage and she said that she told them she never asks what I do but that I'm always on it. Lol Anyway just saying I have yet to be told by verizon to slow down. Even though I am going to watch it and might even give verizon a much needed break by switching over to straight talk with s3.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

